# Fishfreak's 75 Gallon Mixed Species Terrarium



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

So this is my mixed species terrarium. It is a 75 gallon DISPLAY terrarium. It contains 2 azureus, 2 cobalt tincs, 3 orange sirensis, a 2 vittatus. Between me and my family their is pretty much always someone monitoring the tank, and I do have multiple other tanks I can very quickly throw together and some already running so that if I do notice aggression or other problems, frogs can and will be moved. It has had the azureus and the sirensis in it for the past six months, and about 3 weeks ago I moved in the cobalt tincs and the vittatus. So far everything seems to be going well. I will of course make sure to remove the cobalts when the azureus mature, but for now they all seem to go well together. No wrestling between the frogs, all the frogs seem to be fat and healthy (in fact the cobalts have gotten fatter since I moved them into the bigger tank). Every frog seems to like climbing (including the azureus which love to perch on the main branch and wait for fruitflies to be added). I feed a mix of flightless hydei and wingless melanogasters, and have a pretty high density of tropical pink springs, tropical white springs, purple dwarf isos, white dwarf isos, orange giant isos, and the native isopods from under the rocks in my backyard.

Just thought I'd share pictures for all to enjoy!


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

The plant placement looks great.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

lapidsilver said:


> The plant placement looks great.


Thanks! I've played around with it for months now and am finally happy with it.

Awesome discovery today as well. About a half hour ago I got to hear one of the vittatus calling for the first time. He's been doing it almost constantly since.


----------



## p.terribilis (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your pics. Any close-ups/Macro shots? it's always nice to see what others are doing.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

p.terribilis said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics. Any close-ups/Macro shots? it's always nice to see what others are doing.


I'll try to get some macro shots this evening. 

It's so nice being able to see all the tanks posted on here. They've been my inspiration since my first terrarium. There is a marked improvement each time I build a terrarium thanks to all the beautiful tanks I see here on dendroboard.

I will say after doing a kitty litter background in this tank (the first I ever did one in) I'd never do any other type of background. Even in my jackson's chameleon enclosure where the kitty litter dried out, it held its shape and doesn't crumble. The cham enjoys using it to climb as well.


----------



## Hypostomus (Aug 29, 2013)

fishfreak2009 said:


>



What is the name of the fern in the center of this image? (Sorry if this is common knowledge) Good looking viv!


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hypostomus said:


> What is the name of the fern in the center of this image? (Sorry if this is common knowledge) Good looking viv!


It's a rabbit's foot fern. It seems to be doing pretty well up on that branch. I have it growing in another terrarium where it is mounted like that as well as growing on the kitty litter background of my 30 gallon. It provides a nice contrast to the bromeliads.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just ordered another jewel orchid and another tillandsia for the tank from tropicalplantz.com. My first ever online plant purchase. I can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like you setup a well thought out enclosure. It looks really nice. You and your family should get a lot of enjoyment from those awesome frogs.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here, do some research.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/15990-what-kind-pdfs-would-good-mix.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/85358-scientific-reasons-not-mixing-frogs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/85165-ideology-behind-not-mixing-morphs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/84679-mixing.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/76613-dendro-vents-tincs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/74879-how-many-what-can-i-mix.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/72105-multispecies-question.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/71188-mixing-thumbs-larger-frogs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/69995-mixing-species-help.html
There's lots more when you're done reading these.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

One thing to point out is when you have frogs for sale there will always be that question if they are hybrids or not.
Good luck!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Closing before it goes any further.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

... and I moved a bunch of posts that were bordering on harassment - and left the one post on the subject that might be deemed helpful.

s


kyle1745 said:


> Closing before it goes any further.


----------

